# A problem for uploading permission



## canchiang (Oct 2, 2009)

My OS:FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE (GENERIC)
After I use "adduser" to create another user account~
mkdir /home/useraccount/www~
The command "chmod 777 /home/useraccount/www"  doesn`t work
I have to chmod that again!

The problem is:
when I upload files to the directoryï¼Œthe permission always shows "640"ï¼ŒI think that`s wrongï¼Œbecause when I browse from browserï¼Œit will show error message "Permission Deny".

Anyone can help me to solve this problem?
Thanks!


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 2, 2009)

What are you using to upload your files, and what is your umask set to?


----------



## canchiang (Oct 2, 2009)

I use dreamweaver to upload my website files and directories.And I use CuteFTP to try again.The result is the same.

I use "umask" command and it show 22.


----------



## graedus (Oct 2, 2009)

That's weird, with an umask 022, you should be creating new files as 755 (with read-execute permissions for all other users). 

What is the output of 
	
	



```
grep umask /etc/login_conf /home/useraccount/.login_conf
```
?


----------



## graedus (Oct 2, 2009)

I meant: 
	
	



```
grep umask /etc/login.conf /home/useraccount/.login_conf
```


----------



## canchiang (Oct 2, 2009)

I test every user directoryï¼Œand show:


```
/etc/login.conf:        :umask=022:
/etc/login.conf:#       :umask=022:\
/etc/login.conf:#       :umask=002:\
/etc/login.conf:#       :umask=022:\
/etc/login.conf:#       :umask=022:\
```


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 2, 2009)

I was actually asking what FTP server software you were using, sorry for not being clear.  Maybe your configuration has a setting that sets the umask for uploads.

Read the documentation and find out whether this is the case.


----------



## canchiang (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry~
but I don`t set another FTP SERVER just open the port @ /etc/inetd.conf

```
ftp     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/libexec/ftpd       ftpd -l
#ftp    stream  tcp6    nowait  root    /usr/libexec/ftpd       ftpd -l
```

I don


----------



## canchiang (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry 
I mean I don`t setup another FTP Server Service.

And I just use Dreamweaver to build website.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

Which ftp _client_ is used? Or is dreamweaver able to upload? Check if dreamweaver has a setting for default permissions.


----------



## canchiang (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry~
But I do the same actions to another SERVER with FreeBSD 7.1ï¼Œand it`s OK~
I just would like to build a new server then I face to this.FTP,client,dreamweaver, are all in the same way working.


----------



## canchiang (Oct 4, 2009)

Nobody can help me solve this?


----------

